# veure-us / veure'us



## dantheman39

Hola companys!

    Tinc una pregunta sobre els sempre problemàtics “pronoms clítics”.   Quina forma més avall és la que es dicta per les normes?   I si veieu algun altre error, sisplau corregiu-m’ho. 

  Espero _veure-us_ben aviat.
  Espero _veure’us_ ben aviat.

  Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Espero veure-us ben aviat.


----------



## tulcis

Cap és correcte 
La forma correcte és: veure-vos


----------



## Dymn

tulcis said:


> La forma correcte és: veure-vos


Com? Després de vocal hi va _-us_, almenys a Catalunya.


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca la construcció d'infinitiu dels verbs acabats en -re (veure, prendre, coure, escriure, etc.) seguits d'un pronom personal dèbil (-me, -nos, -te, -vos, [-us], etc.) és freqüent en el mallorquí parlat afegir una r paràsita a l'infinitiu: veure*r*-vos (mai s'utilitza us, ni escrit ni parlat amb el p.p. dèbil vos). Ara bé, diuen les llengües cultes (?), curtes de gambals i mal emprenedores, que aquest afegitó és molt incorrecte i què els mallorquins haurien d'evitar. Si els castellans haguessin actuat amb tanta ximplesa excloent, no tendrien avui una de les llengües més riques i cultes del món. Aquesta r intrusa, d'aparença fantasmal, és molt comú a tota l'illa i no té substitució possible, doncs, què hem de fer?, proscriure*r*-la? No, no és intel·ligent, valdria més fer una primera excepció lingüística de les moltes que la seguirien. La Reial Acadèmia Espanyola fa molt temps va prendre aquesta exitosa decisió: "en lloc d'excloure, hem d'incloure"; i vet aquí el resultat. Als bacavesos hauríem de fer un bon i correcte pensament.


----------



## Circunflejo

N'Ausiàs March ja feia us de veure vos (sense guió) als seus Cants d'Amor.


----------



## Xiscomx

N'estic segur d’això, tant com que era un germanet meu valencià, emperò et diria, si hagués nascut al meu regne, que no hi ha cap regla que no es trenqui quan bat damunt el cap.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al català normatiu és "veure-vos".
Les formes reduïdes (després de verb terminat en vocal, o en composició de pronoms febles) són 'm, 't, 's, 'l, 'ns, 'ls, 'n. Als altres pronoms s'utilitza la forma plena (-la, -li, -vos, -ho, -hi).

Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure

Ja després les formes dialectals no normatives...


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> Al català normatiu és "veure-vos".


No veig perquè. _Em/et/es/el/ens/us/els/en _són les formes reforçades corresponents a _me/te/se/lo/nos/vos/los/ne_. Segons tinc entès, en català antic, les formes plenes eren les per defecte i les reforçades s'empraven darrere de vocal. Aquest sistema s'ha anat decantant cap a una banda o l'altra segons el dialecte davant del verb, però s'ha mantingut a darrere. En nord-occidental el sistema es manté amb l'article _lo_, p.ex. _lo soroll _però _entre el soroll_.

D'aquí _donar nos = donar-nos_, però _veure ens = veure'ns, veure us = veure-us_. L'única diferència entre _veure'ns _i _veure-us_ és que seria antiestètic escriure apòstrof entre vocals, de manera que a _veure-us_ s'hi posa un guionet, però el raonament és el mateix. No he vist mai mencionat que _veure-us _sigui incorrecte. Sí que s'insisteix en canvi amb coses com ara _conèixe'ns_, que hauria de ser _conèixer-nos_.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Sí que s'insisteix en canvi amb coses com ara _conèixe'ns_, que hauria de ser _conèixer-nos_.



Cosa que no entenc gaire. S'accepten formes molt més intolerables. Aquest _conèixe'ns_ diria que el diem tots -si més no pel meu racó de món- i bé que es troba a tort i a dret en la literatura d'avui dia.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Cosa que no entenc gaire. S'accepten formes molt més intolerables.


Amb la nova gramàtica, vols dir? Jo crec que fins ara tot estava prou endreçadet. És veritat que als principatins dir _conèixer-nos _no ens sona gens natural, però sí això ajuda a convergir amb parlants d'altres contrades i simplificar les regles estic encantat de cedir en aquest punt.



Penyafort said:


> Aquest _conèixe'ns_ diria que el diem tots -si més no pel meu racó de món- i bé que es troba a tort i a dret en la literatura d'avui dia.


Segurament això és així perquè qui s'hauria d'haver encarregat de vetllar per les normes se les ha passades una mica _pel folre_. Molta gent contrau el pronom igualment en infinitius aguts com ara _menjà'm_ en comptes de _menjar-me_. N'estic segur que a molts indrets la segona forma era més aviat rara fins a la penetració de l'estàndard, ara ja sona natural a tot arreu. És qüestió d'acostumar-s'hi.


----------



## Doraemon-

La forma reduïda (posterior al verb) es forma a partir de la forma plena, no de la forma reforçada, que és l'anterior al verb. Si darrere del verb s'utilitza la forma plena amb guionet: Donar-me, donar-la donar-nos, donar-vos, quan el verb termina en vocal s'ha perdut la vocal del pronom, quan la fonètica ho permeteix i no crea confusió de gènere: veure'm, veure-la, veure'ns, veure-vos.
En qualsevol cas darrere del verb la forma és la plena o la forma plena sense vocal que dóna lloc a la reduïda, no es produeix la inversió de lloc de la vocal amb la consonant que només es produeix abans del verb, a la forma reforçada (el veig, et veig, us veig, ens veu...)
No sé per tant per quina raó a la forma reduïda, la que va darrere del verb, deuria haver-hi mai cap forma invertida (reforçada), ni per tant cap "-us". O desapareix la vocal si ens la podem "menjar", o es manté la plena, però no es fa mai cap inversió.

Tampoc no l'he sentit dir mai així, ni al PV ni al principat, però no conec totes les comarques ni tots els parlars, clar, i no puc dir que no es digui. I aquesta és la raó principal més que cap altra de que el català normatiu no l'accepti: que no és el que es diu. Absolutament sempre he escoltat "veure-vos".

En "coneixe'ns" el que hi ha és el mateix fenòmen que hi va haver amb els verbs que sí acaben en vocal, tot i que s'ha produït més tard històricament i només on la -r s'ha perdut a l'oral.
No té cap misteri aquesta evolució, tot i que als que sí pronunciem les erres finals com al PV ens pugui semblar una bestiessa. No és la forma normativa, però sí té molta lògica diacrònica, evidentment que la té.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> Tampoc no l'he sentit dir mai així, ni al PV ni al principat, però no conec totes les comarques ni tots els parlars, clar, i no puc dir que no es digui. I aquesta és la raó principal més que cap altra de que el català normatiu no l'accepti: que no és el que es diu. Absolutament sempre he escoltat "veure-vos".


Et puc ben assegurar que aquí "absolutament sempre" es diu _"veure-us"_. Si tens cap enllaç amb la gramàtica normativa que demostri que és com dius passa'ns-el. Mentrestant almenys puc afirmar que aquí es diu _"veure-us" _i que segueix la seva lògica interna com ja he explicat al post #9.


----------



## tenienteramires

La forma correcta és "veure-us", perquè l'apòstrof només s'usa quan s'elideix una vocal. També és correcte "veure-vos".


----------



## Iribarne

tulcis said:


> Cap és correcte
> La forma correcte és: veure-vos


L*a* form*a* correct*a*.

_Veure-us_ és correcte. _Veure _acaba amb vocal que no forma diftong. 
_Preneu _(diftong) / _preneu-vos_, però _veure _/ _veure-us_.

37. Els pronoms febles | Gramàtica | Consorci per a la Normalització Lingüística - CPNL


----------

